# Drill press or band saw?



## RCA (Mar 8, 2014)

I've got a good diversity of power tools already. I'm trying to decide between a drill press or a band saw. Suggestions?


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

I vote for a good bandsaw. It can really expand the capabilities of your shop. You can always start with a small bench top drill press which you can grab off CL pretty cheap.


----------



## RobinDobbie (Jan 31, 2013)

A bandsaw can help save money over the long haul by allowing you to do things like resaw into thinner panels instead of just planing all the way down to thickness. A drill press has allowed me to do a lot of little simple projects that needed straight, level holes. I really do want a bandsaw, and there certainly are a lot of bandsaw specific projects that look like fun, but I think a drill press is higher up on the requirements list.

Being able to make plugs to fill in holes has been really helpful.


----------



## rtutsky (Jun 17, 2012)

I agree with Captain. Get a band saw first. You can always use a hand held drill to make holes in the meantime.


----------



## RCA (Mar 8, 2014)

That's the direction I was leaning. Are there any worthwhile table top band saws? A floor model would obviously be the 1st choice, but I've got a limited money supply to work with.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

What's your budget, and where are you located?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I have the Craftsman models*



RCA said:


> That's the direction I was leaning. Are there any worthwhile table top band saws? A floor model would obviously be the 1st choice, but I've got a limited money supply to work with.


I bought the Craftsman 1/3 HP drill press and the 10" Craftsman bench top bandsaw for my son when he was baout 8 years old. He never really showed much interest in woodworking and would rather take apart a car engine. I have used them both and they are fine within the size limitations of each. Power is OK considering size and cost which was about $200 or so each.

As far as which one to get first, I would get the bandsaw IF your work is primarily in wood, if not then the drill press would be first.
They are so different in purpose that you really need both! :yes:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Really only you can answer that question. It depends on what projects you build what tool you need more than the other. I think myself I bought both machines about the same time.


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

There are jigs and attachments you can add to a corded drill to get accurate and perpendicular holes. There really are no replacements for a bandsaw. A bench top model can do light resaw, but I think it is worth it to put off the purchase for another month and get a floor standing model. 

I use my bandsaw almost every time I'm in the shop. I have a cheap SKIL bench top drill press that gets used every couple of weeks or so. I'm much happier I have more money invested in the bandsaw.


----------



## RCA (Mar 8, 2014)

I guess my budget would be about $425. I'm in the Texas Panhandle. Starting out, my work would mainly be in wood. Eventually, I've got my sights on metal casting as well.


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

RCA said:


> I guess my budget would be about $425. I'm in the Texas Panhandle. Starting out, my work would mainly be in wood. Eventually, I've got my sights on metal casting as well.


Keep a close eye on craigslist and you can get a pretty nice floor standing bandsaw in your budget.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

RCA said:


> I guess my budget would be about $425. I'm in the Texas Panhandle. Starting out, my work would mainly be in wood. Eventually, I've got my sights on metal casting as well.


Easy......359 brand new for a very well reviewed 14" floor standing band saw. 

http://www.sears.com/craftsman-14-inch-band-saw/p-00932607000P?prdNo=2&blockNo=2&blockType=G2


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

ryan50hrl said:


> Easy......359 brand new for a very well reviewed 14" floor standing band saw.
> 
> http://www.sears.com/craftsman-14-inch-band-saw/p-00932607000P?prdNo=2&blockNo=2&blockType=G2


I second this decision. You'll even have some cash leftover to put towards the drill press!


----------



## Tim G (May 10, 2012)

I say keep your eye out for a good deal on one or the other. I happened across a floor model drill press. Then a few years later I picked up a floor model band saw.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Both tools are invaluable if your project calls for one of them. But, for starters, I would opt for a bandsaw. I would watch for a good deal on at least a 14" with the ability for a riser (it may already be equipped), and a 1HP motor. That tool would be more versatile than a small benchtop.

As for drill presses, you could start off with a portable one that takes an ordinary electric drill, like this, for under $30. Or a like the ones from HF, which are inexpensive. Check them out.








 








.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

You are going to need both eventually, if you can't decide then obviously there is no need for either right now so get which ever you can find the best deal on now and pick up the other when the time is right.


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

Get band saw then drill press. CL is a good place to find used band saws in good running condition.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Not sure about up in the Panhandle, but here in the H-town area... given your budget, you can get both... 

The Central Machinery 14" comes up fairly often. I own one, and while it isn't perfect, it beats the tar out of several other bigger name 14" band saws... 

There is one right now, going for $165.00
http://houston.craigslist.org/tls/4434219136.html

While I don't see any comparables currently, I often see drill presses similar ot my Northern Industrial 13" 16 speed floor press going for about $125.00. I got mine for $75.00

That would leave you with funds left over from your budget...

Do some shopping on Craigslist, and you should be able to score some good buys...

The 3 wheel bandsaws are cheap on Craigslist, for a reason. Avoid them.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 23, 2012)

You can do a lot of things with band saw.


----------



## pweller (Mar 10, 2014)

I agree with everything dbhost said.

There are nice deals on CL, and smaller tabletop drill presses can be had for $50 or so (I wouldn't pay any more than $75 myself). I've got a generic import drill press that I've had for 30 years that still works fine.

I recently bought an older Jet 14" bandsaw for $50. It didn't run right, but for another $100 in parts, I got it running well. Incidentally, it's pretty much the same as a Harbor Freight/Central Machinery model. I did quite a few minor upgrades. I realized, though, that some of those I would have had to do a new saw also (like adding a mobile base, having an extra blade or two, etc.) 

I think 'used' is the way to go, especially for bigger power tools. I think a new HF bandsaw is about $380 or so, so pay half (or less) for used. 

Also, if you decide to resell them in the future, you won't take much of a loss on a used piece.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

I've got a $100 Delta drill press. Besides drilling holes at predictable angles, I cut, sand, carve, grind, shape and polish with it.
I bought a $100 Ryobi 9" , table-top, band saw. Hard work in 2" stock but, it's just plain fun to cut with. 
Whole lot of trimming of wood carving materials and wood carving tool handles.
My old 10" Delta miter saw is on the 3rd side of the island bench. 4th side is for junk.


----------

